# Questions regarding chinchilla, pink eye, and crossover



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

To preface, I'm not trying to make argente creme from scratch.

I've mated up a chinchilla (doe) to a dove tan (buck), and a silver agouti (doe) to an argente (buck).
Those pairings because I only have the two chinchilliated mice, and those are the two bucks I have with similar type (everyone else is small and splodgy).

I understand that to get argente cremes out of subsequent generations that the unlikely event of crossover would need to occur.
But what does happen when this doesn't occur?

From the above matings, will I get some mice with one copy of the chinchilla gene and other mice with one copy of the pink eyed gene? If yes, is there any way to tell which are which at any age of coat development?
If no, what will I get?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

pink eyes is more or less linked to C, so in the c locus you can think of it really as

C-P or C-p (black eye or pink eye respectively)

c-dilutes are almost always linked to -P (unless there's a crossover as you said) so chin to dove would give C-p/cch-P or in other words a agouti and possibly black mice carrying pink eye and chinchilla. Similar is true with the second litter but with a lot lower chance at getting any non agouti based

From the litters they will ALL be C-p/cch-P so there will be no need to tell them apart, that will simply be what they are in that generation, subsequent generations may pose more of an issue in that respect


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

That's very clear, thank you. As I have a pair of pink eyed does (an argente, and one that started off dove tan but now is indistinguishable) I'm trying to end up with more chinchillas and silver agoutis eventually from these matings, but I find the C-locus confusing at the best of times.



Lilly said:


> From the litters they will ALL be C-p/cch-P so there will be no need to tell them apart, that will simply be what they are in that generation, subsequent generations may pose more of an issue in that respect


So if I did a brother/sister mating with the F1s, would that be 25% C-p/C-p, 50% C-p/Cch-P, 25% Cch-P/Cch-P?
And if I mated an F1 buck back to mum would that be 50% Cch-P/Cch-P, 50% C-p/Cch-P

Or have I got that wrong (I didn't bother to write out a punnett square)?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Torin said:


> So if I did a brother/sister mating with the F1s, would that be 25% C-p/C-p, 50% C-p/Cch-P, 25% Cch-P/Cch-P?
> And if I mated an F1 buck back to mum would that be 50% Cch-P/Cch-P, 50% C-p/Cch-P
> 
> Or have I got that wrong (I didn't bother to write out a punnett square)?


Yep that looks right to me


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Excellent, thanks again!


----------

